# Lots of bubbles under water fall this morning? Dead frog!



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

I woke up and what the hell, my normal water fall was full of bubbles.

I checked on it and the bubbles died down.

4 hours later I found my frog dead.

Do they make some gas when they die?

I had just about 3 weeks ago planted plants (Air plants) and moss.

What are the bubbles?

I have one frog left alive and happy.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Can you give us a little more information. Was your frog in the water?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

How old were the frogs, and what species?
Do you have accomodation for drainage under you're substrate (false bottom, leca, etc?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a water pump/filter and rocks. on top of the rocks is a log.

On the top of the log is moss then plants.

The frog was on his usual place on the water pump (Its buried all but the intake vent.)

I don't have a false bottom this is just a small tank.

I am the second owner of the frogs.

Got them 5 months ago.

(I did notice he just shed and was acting strange)

Not sure if the shed had cleared his nostrils? 

They are Chinese fire belly toads.

I am in Costa Rica (Its amazingly hard to get frogs in this place or any one that knows about them lol!!!)

Obviousley I wish to get dart frogs if my local shop can get them.

thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

How strong was the waterfall? Do you think it would be strong enough to trap the toad there and drown it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

O no, and this frog was very strong.

Water was just a mellow thing.

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Chemicals in the water? The bubbles could have been a sign of soap, or some other chemical being released and these killed your toad.
Do you remember maybe accidentally putting some soap of chem in there? Or in the water?


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

or even some kind of spray air freshner like Lysol or Frebreeze or something.. or spraying windex or something near the tank


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If the frog died from some other reason but released skin toxins or even mucoid secretions into the water the water will bubble. 

Ed


----------

